
Growl's response to Notification Center - tuananh
http://growl.posterous.com/growls-response-to-notification-center-welcom
======
malandrew
What would be awesome is if Growl adopts the following strategy:

(1) Seamlessly integrate growl into iOS notification center, function more as
a transport layer and delegate UI to Notification center if present. Use it's
own UI if not. (2) Allow growl to be paid for by the end user as a standalone
app (3) Allow a limited version of growl to be bundled with apps with a
discounted rate for app developers. This version would be limited to
notifications for that app only, but would only cost that developer something
like $0.10 per license.

Basically adopt a strategy that doesn't require users to have to buy and
install Growl to get notifications in non AppStore apps. Let the developers
who want notification support choose to handle distribution of growl inside
their app and pay the license cost. Notifications are such an important part
of engagement, that I'm sure there is a market opportunity in charging the app
developers instead of end users.

~~~
X-Istence
Developers can already use Growl in their app without the user having
installed Growl and notifications will work as required.

At least that seemed to have been the case with apps using Growl because I
still see notifications but don't have Growl installed since they went paid.

~~~
malandrew
But don't you need to have the previous version of growl installed or be using
the Snow Leopard version?

I was under the impression that a user on Lion or later, would not have access
to growl without paying for it. I'm specifically talking about the use case,
where one of your users isn't already a savvy current growl user, but just a
regular joe that is unlikely to have ever installed growl. In other words, the
use case where the kind of person using your app will miss out on
notifications because they don't know better and won't install a third party
notification tool.

~~~
X-Istence
I have a completely clean environment without Growl installed at all. Apps
that use Growl still notify me, I just don't have a way to change the
frequency or anything like that unless they give me a preferences menu inside
of the app.

~~~
malandrew
Did not know that. However do those notifications persist so you can review
and dismiss them later, like with the notification center on iOS and how it is
going to be on Mountain Lion? Or do you you have to notice the notification at
the moment it is emitted?

------
wahnfrieden
Tangential, but is there an easy way to get growl to stop advertising its new
paid version every day, without paying?

~~~
alphakappa
I'm not sure if you can, but that behavior was annoying enough to turn me off
from buying the App Store version entirely.

A gentle reminder is good enough, and might induce me to pay for the new paid
version. However, if you take an app which used to be free, and then nag me
constantly because you decided to make a non-free version of it one fine day
is annoying.

